# Allchin Traction Engine Build



## PeterWebb (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all.

I'm just preparing for my next project to build a 1 1/2" allchin.  Been looking over the plans and build book for the last few weeks and waiting for copper and brass order to arrive.  Probably start today on the formers I need for the boiler and tender.  

I've looked over the internet but haven't been able to find any real examples of previous detailed build logs.  Has anyone here attempted this build before?


----------



## Dom (Dec 14, 2013)

Good morning,
                    I realise this is an old thread but i too am considering an Allchin build and wondered how you were getting on? Did you manage to find any build logs or have you considered doing one yourself? Also id be interested to hear if you bought the drawings and individual castings separately or as a kit, and also where from?

Regards Dominic


----------



## PeterWebb (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Dom

Thanks for your post, I was hoping there might have been someone on this site who has tried this build before.  It would be great if you were building it at the same time.  I bought the full set of drawings as well as the book. (before I realised the book contained all the drawings anyway, however it is nice to see the drawings in full size.

I havn't really been able to find any real build logs etc for the Allchin. So I've been creating my own as I go, lots of pictures etc.  One thing I've noticed about the drawings is there's some slight errors and some areas that dimensions, or details are missing but nothing too major.  (I'm an Aerospace Engineer, so I'm pretty picky with drawings). I found it was a lot easier if I redrew the plans as I go on the computer using draftsight (which is basically autocad), I was going to do it in 3D but decided 2D was enough.

Most of the casting suppliers I've found i.e. reeves are very expensive with long lead times for what they are plus I have to pay extra postage.  So I'm going to try to make a lot of it from stock.  I'm thinking of replacing a lot of the gun metal parts with Steel or CI with bushes around any shafts etc.  I will probably buy the smoke box door casting and fly wheel though.  I would love to give machining the spur gears a go, however I priced up the cost of the gear cutters (you need almost a full set) and found it would be cheaper to buy the gears pre machined.

I've started with the boiler, which I want to get up to a reasonable state ready for silver soldering.  I had a couple of go at trying to flange the copper (which is thicker than I'm used to) with wooden formers but the results weren't great, so I bit the bullet and used some spare steel plate for formers and the results were 100 times better.

I've also started the horn plates and connecting plates.  I think I'll move on to the tender and the gears/ brackets etc so at least I can get something that looks like a traction engine, before completing the boiler.

I've attached a couple of pictures of my progress so far (not much really) the cheap mdf jig is just for temporary display, as I'm not trying to align anything just yet.

Peter


----------



## jpadirl (Dec 30, 2017)

Just found  this post, have you anymore update please. I am about to start building one,
Complete amateur so all help greatly appreciated.
Best regards 
Joe.




PeterWebb said:


> Hi Dom
> 
> Thanks for your post, I was hoping there might have been someone on this site who has tried this build before.  It would be great if you were building it at the same time.  I bought the full set of drawings as well as the book. (before I realised the book contained all the drawings anyway, however it is nice to see the drawings in full size.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpadirl (Oct 8, 2018)

Got no response last time, anyone up for building the Allchin now?
Best regards 
Joe


----------



## Del Blake (Aug 29, 2019)

I am Joe, trying anyway


----------



## jpadirl (Sep 28, 2019)

Del Blake said:


> I am Joe, trying anyway


 Hi Del,
How far have you got  are you getting castings. I intend trying to work from stock, maybe not the boiler
 I am in Ireland dont know of anyone building this engine.


----------



## Del Blake (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Joe

My engine is 90% built now, I brought the engine from a son who’s father built it before he passed away.
I’ve had to make a lot of parts but I purchased the cylinder castings etc.

How far along are you? If you go onto YouTube and type in “Allchin first air test” you should see my engine.

Regards 
Derek


----------



## jpadirl (Sep 28, 2019)

Derek, 
I am struggling with time, even though semi retired. I get delayed looking at you tube, cad etc.
Your engine looks great, I wish I could get some castings (Affordable)
Regards
Joe


----------



## Del Blake (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Joe

Where have you looked for the castings?

Regards 
Derek


----------



## 110samec (Sep 28, 2019)

Have you looked at traction talk? There's a good section dedicated to model traction engines


----------



## Del Blake (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi Joe

Any engine progress?


----------



## jpadirl (Dec 28, 2019)

Not much, Christmas delays, any excuse I guess.


----------

